# SEOUL | Yeouido Teachers Pension Reconstruction | 220m | 42 fl | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Teacher's Pension Redev.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like boxy buildings


----------



## FRANHMEZ (Jul 6, 2019)

^^^
I really love this design, but I'm confused. Is it the final design?


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

FRANHMEZ said:


> ^^^
> I really love this design, but I'm confused. Is it the final design?


As of yesterday, it was announced that Teachers' Pension signed on Samsung C&T to redevelop this building: 사학연금, 서울회관 'TP Tower' 재건축사업 시공사 계약 체결..
Construction begins next month and lasts until 2023.

This is the final design:


----------



## FRANHMEZ (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you! I preferred the other design but still looking forward the growing skyline of Yeouido


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Slight downgrade indeed, but still a good addition to Yeouido. I actually thought that they had already started the construction right after the demolition was complete. Apparently this wasn't the case... Thanks for the update.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Groundbreaking Ceremony*

The groundbreaking ceremony for the reconstruction was held last week. Completion of the 42-floor tower is planned for December 2023.

*







*









사학연금, 여의도 서울회관 재건축사업 기공식


[서울=뉴시스] 류병화 기자 = 사립학교교직원연금공단(사학연금)은 8일 오전 서울 여의도 사학연금 서울회관 재건축사업 부지에서 기공식을 개최했다고 밝혔다. 이날 기공식에는 사학연금의 주명현 이사장, 배외숙 상임감사,




n.news.naver.com


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Some new renderings:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, one more 200-meter building in seoul


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------

